# My blue girl



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

This is one of my Kittens she is a blue point and will be staying with me
Mazpahs Mischief Maker


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2007)

very nice!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

ahhh beautiful,, i had a blue point, a birman


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

gorgeous


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Such a sweet face


----------



## jo-ann (Nov 2, 2007)

sweet little girl


----------

